
Woz on smart watches: 'I want the entire Internet on my wrist' - groundCode
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/sep/23/apple-co-founder-steve-wozniak-smart-watches
======
a3n
'I want the entire Internet on my wrist'

So do I, but not at current carriers' rapacious data plan charges. My Sprint
Epic 4G is in my sock drawer because a moment of clarity showed me that
$180/month for internet on my person is wrong.

